# Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch



## DerCapitän (11. Dezember 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Ich bräuchte mal ne Info wie man am besten einen Köderfisch auf(über) Grund anbietet ohne von den Krabben geärgert zu werden.

Angelgebiet ist Buhnenkopf/Elbe

Montage: 
Grundrute/geflochtene Hauptschnur/monofile Schlagschnur
auf Schlagschur:Wirbel mit Birnenblei/dann Wirbel+Vorfach
bestückt mit Köderfisch.

Wie möchte ganze Plötze(8-15cm) verwenden.
Wie kann ich die jetzt am besten auftreiben lassen???
Ich habe mir schon Kork besorgt welchen ich dem Köderfisch ins Maul stopfen will.
Nur einem 8cm Plötz Kork ins Maul stecken scheint etwas schwierig....zudem Wieviel Kork brauche ich????

Was benutz ihr für den Auftrieb und vor allem wie???

Die Montage sollte soweit ja hinhauen....oder???

Danke und Gruß

DerCapitän


----------



## Nuesse (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*

Ich spritz den Köfis immer Luft in die Bauchhöhle ,das klappt ganz gut.
 Ich angel aber auch im Stillwasser .
Drückt die Strömung den Fisch nicht wieder nach unten ?


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*

Anstelle von Kork fand ich Styropor besser - scheint weniger Eigengewicht zu haben und treibt noch mehr auf. Brauchst also weniger Masse


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*

Wird alles nicht viel bringen. Du brauchst schon einen gewaltigen Auftrieb, dass es den Köder nicht doch wieder auf den Grund drückt und du kannst, selbst wenn er auftreibt, drauf warten, dass ihn die Wollis sich am Vorfach herunterholen werden.


----------



## DerCapitän (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*



Nuesse schrieb:


> Drückt die Strömung den Fisch nicht wieder nach unten ?


 
Das denke ich bei der Montage auch....
Es gibt aber noch die Montage wo der Köfi am Seitenarm festgemacht wird und das Blei dann halt unten auf der Schlagschnur....

Die Idee mit dem Styropor war mir auch schon gekommen...nur wie anwenden...
Wie groß muss denn die Styroporkugel sein um einen 10cm Plötz auftreiben zu lassen????


----------



## DerCapitän (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*



Andal schrieb:


> Wird alles nicht viel bringen. Du brauchst schon einen gewaltigen Auftrieb, dass es den Köder nicht doch wieder auf den Grund drückt und du kannst, selbst wenn er auftreibt, drauf warten, dass ihn die Wollis sich am Vorfach herunterholen werden.


 

Und was kann ich dann dagegen tun????

Allso doch Seitenarm 50cm überm Boden???


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*

Wie viel du von was brauchst- findest du durch probieren schnell im Flachwasser raus, musst eben etwas "Experimentierzeit" bei deiner "Session" einplanen. Schnell geht es so: Im Zweifel lieber etwas mehr Auftriebsmaterial verwenden. Tendenziell ist- wie die Vorposter es schon schrieben- Styropor dem Kork klar überlgen. Natürlich leidet so erstmal die Präsentation und es wäre auffälliger- aber im oft trüben Elbwasser kein "Beinbruch". Alternative zum Kork wäre z.B. eine durchsichtige Unterwasserpose- sie ähnelt einer Luftblase, wesentlich unauffälliger! Eine weitere Alternative wäre- allerdings nicht von langer haltbarkeit, was den Auftrieb betrifft- dem Köfi Luft per Spritze durchs Afterloch zu injizieren! Letzteres ist nicht unaufwendig, aber von der Präsentation her sicher das unauffälligste und am natürlichsten. Musst eben öfter den Köfi wechseln dann!


----------



## chester (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*

Nimm ne Unterwasserpose und stell sie so ein, dass der Fisch so hoch über Grund hängt wie das willst. Durch die Strömung strafft sich die Montage auch etwas.


----------



## DerCapitän (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Eine weitere Alternative wäre- allerdings nicht von langer haltbarkeit, was den Auftrieb betrifft- dem Köfi Luft per Spritze durchs Afterloch zu injizieren! Letzteres ist nicht unaufwendig, aber von der Präsentation her sicher das unauffälligste und am natürlichsten. Musst eben öfter den Köfi wechseln dann!


 
Das hört sich doch mal gut an.....
Warum hält das nicht Lange...und wenn wie lange ca.
Und wenn er platt ist warum kann ich ihn denn nicht einfach wieder aufpumpen???? Warum muss ich den jedesmal austauschen???

Ich werde eingefrorenen Köderfische verwenden...ist da die Schwimmblase nicht sowieso noch intakt???


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*

Hält sich m.E.n. etwa 30 Minuten- und vorsichtig auswerfen, wenn der Köfi aufs Wasser bei nem Gewaltwurf klatscht, drückt der Aufprall die Luft womöglich wieder direkt raus! Bei gefrorenen Köfis ist die Luft manchmal noch schneller weg, je nach Art sind sie empfindlich! Bester Köfi zum auftreiben lassen ist definitiv der Barsch- oder Grundeln, auch gut! Da hält sich die Luft meist auch länger als 30 Min drin! Du siehst, es ist nicht einfach, was das angeht. Und zum Thema Wiederaufpumpen: nee, glaub mir, frischen Köfi anködern wird besser sein! Bei gefrorenen Köfis würde ich die unterwasserposen- montage bevorzugen, wenn du die Köfis nicht so häufig wechseln möchstest. Dann kannst sie auch länger im Wasser lassen.


----------



## cafabu (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*

Moinsen,
angle selber an der Elbe. Daher würde ich Dir bei den Strömungsverhältnissen eher den Seitenarm empfehlen. Ich selber verwende Patanoster vom Brandungsangeln. Entferne den unteren Seitenarm und nutze nur den oberen.
Carsten


----------



## DerCapitän (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> angle selber an der Elbe. Daher würde ich Dir bei den Strömungsverhältnissen eher den Seitenarm empfehlen. Ich selber verwende Patanoster vom Brandungsangeln. Entferne den unteren Seitenarm und nutze nur den oberen.
> Carsten


 
Angelort ist Buhnenkopf/Strömungskante...
Dafür verwende ich ca.80gr Bleie...60gehen manchmal auch....hängt aber von der Tide ab...

Hab noch nen Tip bekommen....

Was haltet ihr von Balsaholz???? Soll auch sehr guten Auftrieb bringen...


----------



## maflomi01 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grundangeln auf Aal und Zander mit Köderfisch*

Versuch das mit der Seitenarm Montage die Wollis haben es mit der Montage wesentlich schwerer sich an deinem Köder zu vergreifen ,
 zu deiner Frage Balsaholz lässt sich leichter in den Köderfisch stopfen da es fester ist als styro (selbst wenn es Zigarrenform hat) allerdings wird es wenn es nicht behandelt ist, sich voll saugen wie ein schwamm es Schwimmt dann zwar immernoch aber nicht so Stark


----------

